# 2010 deer/turkey season



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

*low doe#*

would it not be a good idea to cancel the doe hunt to get the population back up.thinking about the future hunting in that area.


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

The deer population is down all across Ontario. Don't get me wrong sure there are pockets of them in places but for the most part they have taken a major hit everywhere. In my honest opinion ( which might not be worth much to some people) the major reason for this is that the deer herds are just now starting to show the effects of extra seals and hunting pressure, and the wolf/coyotes population is though the roof for the last few years. What is needed to get thing back on track is less extra seals and more enforcement (stopping hunters from filling others tags when they are not in the area hunting also. I can honestly say this is an major reason why the deer population in the northern half of 75 has been hit so hard. Too many are hunting the wintering/ yarding area to the West of Coboconk an killing everything that moves along with fill additional seals for other that are sitting home an not even in the woods hunting. Doe harvest should be surpended for afew years till the numbers have stabilized alittle more.

Matt


----------



## ingoldarchery (Dec 3, 2008)

charles said:


> Well it's out. In some zones due to the high number of doe kills last season with the introduction of crossbows witch broth down the doe population so low that they are removing the possibility of harvesting a doe for archers............
> 
> If you hunt in the 10 Est get ready to protest the decision. The FQF is holding a annual meeting on the 20 Th. When i get more news i will post.
> 
> On the other hand we will get two weeks for turkey hunting YES.


I am curious as to how you can blame crossbow hunters for your deer populations being down. They might look lile a gun but they are by far a up close and personal bow like your compound. I shoot just as many deer with my compound every year as I do my crossbow.
I think you will find that archery hunters will never deminish a deer population, but a gun season sure can. That being said I do gun hunt as well, but in a group of 2-4 people and we sit in stands much like bow hunting. In our areas we have several group sizes in the 20-30 people in the group that push non-stop and surround the bushes an shoot everything that comes out.
This is a very big problem as alot of there wives hunt( or have tags ) and they fill them as well.
This is where there should be laws in place for size of groups. Coyote numbers are way up, as well as tresspassing and poaching as there is not enough game wardens around to patrol the amount of area they have.


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

The problem isn't the xbow or bow hunters its the azzole poacher we have in quebec


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

We are 20-30 years behind in Québec regarding deer hunting and other big games.

I don't think the xbow alone are the cause. Everywhere in Québec deer hunting was tough. Hard winter and predator population can affect deer population rapidly. Bad management and poaching give the final hit.

#1 - Special permit for doe should authorized the hunter to get a doe only, not both. You don't want a doe, don't apply for special permit.

#2 - Only mature buck with at least 3 points on one side should be taken. Protect young buck!

#3 - EVERYONE should register their kills so the biologist would get real numbers and be more proactive in the game management.

#4 - The goverment should involve more people from the field instead of office people who switch department every year

#5 - All the money from the hunting permit and other fees should return back into hunting department and not the education or health. This would help having more wardens in the wood and other management action.

#6 - The hardest one, change the mentally of hunters ... if you REALLY need meat, you can get it at your local grocery store.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Pete731 said:


> We are 20-30 years behind in Québec regarding deer hunting and other big games.
> 
> I don't think the xbow alone are the cause. Everywhere in Québec deer hunting was tough. Hard winter and predator population can affect deer population rapidly. Bad management and poaching give the final hit.
> 
> ...




Yea.....I was with you up 'till this point. Some of us hunt for the Venison Meat. Can't buy that at the grocery store.


----------



## ingoldarchery (Dec 3, 2008)

I agree with most of those points, but I hunt for meat and sure don't want to eat beef especially from a grocery store.


----------



## onmedic (May 23, 2004)

No matter what you use, its the guy/gal behind the weapon. You and you alone are the one that decides to harvest the animals.
If populations are low, then YOU must do something about it, try not filling a tag for starters.
The ministry is of no use to us i feel, and its unfortunate that i feel that way, just look at the spring bear hunt.
WE must take care of our deer herds.
I'm sick of hearing guys say the "population is down", "i'm worried" ( i do agree though) but when i ask if they decided to just put their tags in their pockets and look forward to a better hunt next season the reply is almost always, "no, we filled out tags"
Wake up guys/gals, deer populations won't be around forever if we dont' practice some management ourselves!
Happy, off season shooting everyone, outdoor 3D is starting soon!


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

IGA Sells Bison / Horse / Venison / Duck / Geese!

Don't tell me you can't buy it at the grocery store... And dont tell me well Beef is not kosher cause you can get kosher beef also man!

http://www.gibierscanabec.com/

in 2010 no one is over killing deer and other animals to live! We all drive atv's and 4x4's to the freaking treestand!


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

I have not seen any wild game in any grocery store near me.

I did not say that was the only reason I hunt, but that I think that your point to buy all your meat at the grocery store is asinine.

It also has nothing to do with driving atv's and 4x4's.....plus I drive a VW TDI!


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

*Back to the subject*

Im not putting down crossbows but the stats talk for themselves

Look at the results for 2009 and you will clearly see that the impact is quite big

http://www.mrnf.gouv.qc.ca/faune/statistiques/chasse/cerf-2009.jsp

The introduction as definitely have a impact on the population, the info comes came from the the ministry i have a freind that works in WM. I think a mistake was made in management. Not really 100% the hunter fault i think. The discution is not intended for bashing or negetive comment just want to discuss the subject.

As for Hunting for meat well...... i would rather have a big doe in the freezer then a rutted buck for sausages  thats just me.....


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

Killing of Fawns should be restricted Completely! 




charles said:


> Im not putting down crossbows but the stats talk for themselves
> 
> Look at the results for 2009 and you will clearly see that the impact is quite big
> 
> ...


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

JDoupe said:


> Pete731 said:
> 
> 
> > We are 20-30 years behind in Québec regarding deer hunting and other big games.
> ...


LOL should add more words to my post ....

What I was trying to say is that some guys will do *ANYTHING* to get venison and they *NEED *it every year ... this is where I get worry!!!!

Management and that kind of attitude don't go alone very nicely!


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

*Ha*



DeathClutch said:


> Killing of Fawns should be restricted Completely!


I agree with you on that one.


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

i bet those fawn killing poachers are the same one's that stole your Trail cam 

:darkbeer:



charles said:


> I agree with you on that one.


----------



## crkwalker (Oct 29, 2007)

I feel we should not blame others who choose to hunt by different means then ourselves, ie rifles, muzzleloaders, crossbows,compounds, traditional or whatever is legal.As hunters we need to stand united and respect each others choices.The problem I have observed is the attitude if its brown its down. We all need to be more selective in our harvest. If we want trophy bucks then pass on the younger less mature ones. Fawns are a definite pass.
I might be a little off on this comment but in our area the groups that hunt shotgun and muzzleloaders are not hunting they are in a controled harvest.
IMHO :darkbeer:


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

*???????*



DeathClutch said:


> i bet those fawn killing poachers are the same one's that stole your Trail cam
> 
> :darkbeer:


??????


----------



## aloneinthestand (Nov 3, 2009)

MJewell said:


> The deer population is down all across Ontario. Don't get me wrong sure there are pockets of them in places but for the most part they have taken a major hit everywhere. In my honest opinion ( which might not be worth much to some people) the major reason for this is that the deer herds are just now starting to show the effects of extra seals and hunting pressure, and the wolf/coyotes population is though the roof for the last few years. What is needed to get thing back on track is less extra seals and more enforcement (stopping hunters from filling others tags when they are not in the area hunting also. I can honestly say this is an major reason why the deer population in the northern half of 75 has been hit so hard. Too many are hunting the wintering/ yarding area to the West of Coboconk an killing everything that moves along with fill additional seals for other that are sitting home an not even in the woods hunting. Doe harvest should be surpended for afew years till the numbers have stabilized alittle more.
> Matt


I gotta agree with Matt..I live in Kirkfield just west of coboconk and the deer population is way down yet the wolf and coyote is bounding....we need the bounty brought back on them like they are talking about doing in Durham region....This would help alot make it so not only farmers are shooting them...Also not have a doe season for a few years and definatly not shooting any fawns ever would be a plus, also someone mentioned not shooting a buck unless he had at least a six pointer that is not a bad idea at all...we as hunters/harvesters need to be selective in are hunts and not just out to shoot anything that comes within range...I am not a trophy hunter I am a meat hunter but am also selective in my harvests which we all need to be...we are teaching our kids by example but if we dont start doing it right there wont be anything for them to enjoy harvesting except the Delta in the back yard...


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

Shooting Does is OK.... If there is an Abundance... You get to the stand and you spook 3 or 4 and during your hunting you can point out 10.. It's ok to collect 1 per year... But Fawns are a no go. and if you have Young bucks let them live to be Mature ones... Just pas them up and collect on the dues Next year or in 2 years... a Trophy... this will let then young ones get mature for a couple years down the line.

The problem here in Quebec is that NO one has this ideology ... The only think we think about is how much money we spent on carrots and the land that we had to buy, the tag that costed 44$ We NEED to kill so we can get our money's worth! 

This is a very bad mentality. #1 it causes bad hunting pressure on animals and Humans. #2 people get very selfish and greedy which is also not good for the sport! #3 killing off animals, in a couple of years we wont have ANY!


----------



## Nikon550 (Dec 1, 2009)

charles said:


> Well it's out. In some zones due to the high number of doe kills last season _*with the introduction of crossbows*_ witch broth down the doe population so low that they are removing the possibility of harvesting a doe for archers............
> 
> If you hunt in the 10 Est get ready to protest the decision. The FQF is holding a annual meeting on the 20 Th. When i get more news i will post.
> 
> On the other hand we will get two weeks for turkey hunting YES.


 I can always use a good laugh! Thanks!

I'm assuming you were kidding right.....? If not you are very mis informed.


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

ROFL nice! Here we go!!! 



Nikon550 said:


> I can always use a good laugh! Thanks!
> 
> I'm assuming you were kidding right.....? If not you are very mis informed.


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

*??*



Nikon550 said:


> I can always use a good laugh! Thanks!
> 
> I'm assuming you were kidding right.....? If not you are very mis informed.


Look at the numbers.......and by the way the info comes from the chief Bio of the ministry.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*tag numbers*

Guys hunting is a privilege, and one license one tag.. I hear about the guys that shot or killed in some form or manor 3-4 deer a year.. I`m sure that they don`t eat it all themselves.. how much is freezer burnt and thrown out or turns into dog food.. another thing is nuisance tags by farmers what a crock and they brag about the big buck that they shot in off season while cropping .. rifle in their tractor.. No extra tags for 5-8 yrs and lets review it then and only then ONE extra tag.. guys I know bought 4 or more ... ridiculous.....


----------



## Pierre Tessier (Apr 18, 2006)

Quebec DNR is about making money. They still haven't understood that sustainable and durable hunting will bring in more money than theyr stupid applications which bring in 8$ and ruin deer populations accross the province.

Quebec is in the most northern part of the deer expansion. One harsh winter, poaching, excessive doe tags anda good run of coyotes and were back to 0.


Hunters in Quebec seem to have this feeling that they MUST ABSOLUTELY kill a deer even if that mean shooting a button buck with a rifle on opening day. Also, most hunters can't even tell the difference between a 90'' 8 pointer and a 145'' 8 pointer....

Like Pete said, we are at least 20 years behind.


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

The mentality of quebecois are just not good either! Talk to any quebecker about QDM and he will scratch his head and ask you what it means...

Harsh winters... I can't agree cause when i was 10-11 i remember in montreal the HUGE snow piles and jumping and sliding in the front of the house!!

Imagine what it was like up north?? and back then there was MORE Hunters... What is the first thing they tell you when you go take your hunting course?

Hunters are a dying breed and less and less people are hunting... you NEED to get the young ones into it... To me that means we have LESS hunters, Less hard winters which means we should have more animals!

Yeh Last year was bad ... But the last 10 years have not been sooooo bad!

The problem is no one cares they just want kill that fawn or doe, tag 2 or 3... Kill spikes!

I spoke with so many hunters this year... What did you kill ... Oh i kill Spike... i killed fawn... Doe's spikes = people are killing the first thing that passes in the front... LAME!


----------



## Pierre Tessier (Apr 18, 2006)

I'm sorry buddy but harsh winters have been an issue for the deer population. When you were 10-11 yeah you had huge snowbanks, but seing 1 deer all season was an ''exploit'' in itself.

We cannot have record snowfalls year after year and even think about having a healthy deer population, its like starting a fire with wet wood and no matches.


I've worked at the QDM stand at the show in Montreal 4-5 years ago. I am also an active member of QDMA Canada and have worked on the website and helped the organisation of events. The hutners in Quebec aren't always open to anything new, because most of the time it comes from out of the province.


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

*Pierre T "ZE" man! *

Ok "Buddy" im not saying harsh winter are NOT to be blamed but it is only a part the global situation! You can't go and defend humans when they are making the mistakes! It's OUR fault that Mother Nature is all screwed up!!! 

Wildlife has existed since forever, snow or NO snow! We aren't in an ice age yet which has eradicated everything!

Unfortunately we Can not control how much snow falls but if we were just a little more smarter.. Just a little not alot... People would do research and figure out that we had hardcore winter and deer population is down and skip hunting or just go out in the field and enjoy the scenery. Instead they wanna go out and seem to have the NEED absolute NEED to kill anything... That has NOTHING to do with Winters!


----------

